

Halogy: New startup for publishing multiple websites easily, need your thoughts. - stulogy
http://www.halogy.com

======
stulogy
Would appreciate your feedback on this.

Do you get the concept? Does it makes sense? Is the pricing appealing and does
it seem reasonable?

What reservations would you have to using a service like this?

Thanks

